

The Nintendo Game Master - SwellJoe
http://www.viceland.com/int/v16n4/htdocs/my-dad-the-game-master-846.php

======
SwellJoe
I found this interview really interesting, from a marketing and customer
relations perspective. Nintendo showed such a deep respect for their
customers, and it comes out in practically everything this guy says about the
time.

